# What is the best bedding for a Tegus?



## JustinZanderRyan (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi I am wondering if its ok to use something called bed of beast I think its called, or what is the best to use for a baby tegus. I also have playsand from homedepot. I really would appreciate any advice

Thanks
:-D


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 31, 2008)

Most people recommend using Cyprus Mulch... with things like "all natural", "organic" & "100% cyprus" making it even better...

My local Home Depot only had Cyprus mix... which I bought... but then we found a small local nursury that had 100% organic Cyprus mulch...


----------



## ptviperz (Aug 4, 2008)

I use Scott's topsoil, it's a red bag that has no fertilizers.


----------



## jor71 (Aug 4, 2008)

JustinZanderRyan said:


> Hi I am wondering if its ok to use something called bed of beast I think its called, or what is the best to use for a baby tegus. I also have playsand from homedepot. I really would appreciate any advice
> 
> Thanks
> :-D



Be sure to read the following care sheet:

http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20

One thing I notice everyone has their own opinion regarding bedding. One thing I read from several sources is stuff like pine or cedar is toxic to reptiles. 

I am not an expert, but hopefully this will guide you on getting the answer you need.


----------



## JustinZanderRyan (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice everyone, I'll defintely will be reading and re-reading that care sheet.


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 5, 2008)

Be careful with any bedding you choose. Don't feed in the enclosure because you risk impaction and such.


----------



## JustinZanderRyan (Aug 5, 2008)

oh yeah I know that just from reading and watching Bobby's youtube videos, I feed mine in a separate container with the food already in it just as stated....I don't want it to be mean and attack me for food, I also saw that at another youtube video the tegus jumped out of the cage and bite the owner I don't want that! But thanks Kazzy for your words.


----------



## luckdragon (Aug 6, 2008)

I think being in the pet store so long got my Tegu used to feeding inside the home. He ate inside the first day but we took him out yesterday for feeding time and he didn't eat at all, just wandered around the area we set up for feeding. So then we played with him for a while before putting him back in his home. I threw some crickets in there this morning and was pleased to see him eating them; however, my concern is with trying to train him to eat outside. Does it usually take long to train for this? Suggestions?


----------



## Exhume2Consume (Aug 20, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> Most people recommend using Cyprus Mulch... with things like "all natural", "organic" & "100% cyprus" making it even better...
> 
> My local Home Depot only had Cyprus mix... which I bought... but then we found a small local nursury that had 100% organic Cyprus mulch...



watch out with the cypress mix.
it has cedar and pine in it.


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah i was wondering what else material that was available instead of the multch, can you use sand in the tanks or is it not recomended..

Right now we are using multch, but we never thought about going to a garden center for it..
Thanks guys!


----------

